# ISO Wheatless Desserts



## auntieshelly (May 16, 2005)

I have a friend who is allergic to wheat.  I have made the usual puddings, jello, etc., but would like something more like a cake or brownie.  Does anyone have a recipe for a good wheatless dessert?  Thanks!!


----------



## kyles (May 16, 2005)

Can your friend eat nuts? I have two good recipes, one an orange cake and the other a flourless chocolate cake, but both have large quantities of nut meal. I shall get my brain into gear and post them this evening (UK time).


----------



## luvs (May 16, 2005)

well, it's not a cakey dessert, but i like to whip a half pint of cream and mix it with a box of peach jell-o, and fold in diced strawberries.
another goodie is cool whip, lime jell-o, and canned crushed pineapple.


----------



## auntieshelly (May 17, 2005)

*Thanks!*

I appreciate your help kyles and luvs_food. 

kyles: The chocolate cake sounds great and, yes, I would like the recipe.  My friend is not allergic to nuts and loves chocolate!  

luvs_food:  I have tried jello recipes, but your idea of peach jello and strawberries is a combination I have never used.  I will definitely give it a try.

Again, thanks to both of you for your help!!


----------

